# Help with year of Klein Pulse Comp



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't have my camera handy, but I was wondering if anyone could help with in with an ID of a Klein Pulse Comp I bought yesterday.

I am almost certain it is '96 or '97. It is a beautiful deep green, solid, no fades, steel unicrown 1 1/8" threadless fork. It has STX-RC cranks and front derailleur, STX cantilever brakes with Dia Compe levers (I expected V-brakes, but ????), an LX rear hub with 8-speed cassette, GripShift Xray shifters, house brand front hub, Bontrager rims and Tioga tires, Vetta saddle. 

The bike is absolutely brand new. It is like a time capsule. I know the bike is post-Trek purchase, but it is beautiful, and I got it pretty cheap. I'm a sucker for nice old bikes that will make good riders. This one will make a great townie. 


I'll post pictures when I get them.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a link to a site with a bunch of old catalog scans including '95-'97. I'm too lazy to search for you but I bet you'll figure it out pretty quick!

Looking forward to seeing what sounds like a nice find!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Wow. There it is, on page 9 of the 1996 Klein catalog. That *is* the bike.

Thanks for the link. I'm definitely bookmarking that site.

I'll post pics when I get them.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

i am almost certain that it is not the one in the 1996 catalog. those are pre-production models still made with the Gradient tubes from the Pulse 2 and Attitude. they did not go into production like that. the production bikes were made with the "Power tubes" which are externally butted and the downtube is square where it meets the head tube. the production models also have the uglier drop outs like shown on page 9 of the 97 catalog.

those in the 96 catalog have these drop outs and i would be amazed if you have such a frame










i don't think the "Trek Pulse" models hit the market for the 96 season. iirc they came out in late 96 for the 97 season and yours is pretty sure a 1997 model - eventhough that color isn't listed in the 1997 catalog. month and year of production should be in the serial numbre on the underside of the bb shell. my wife's is 0397 and has the same color and parts spec.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Slimpee said:


> Here's a link to a site with a bunch of old catalog scans including '95-'97. I'm too lazy to search for you but I bet you'll figure it out pretty quick!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what sounds like a nice find!


the 93 catalogue has amazing photography. avant garde, pro, high quality BW.. wow.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*You KNOW your Klein*



Carsten said:


> i am almost certain that it is not the one in the 1996 catalog. those are pre-production models still made with the Gradient tubes from the Pulse 2 and Attitude. they did not go into production like that. the production bikes were made with the "Power tubes" which are externally butted and the downtube is square where it meets the head tube. the production models also have the uglier drop outs like shown on page 9 of the 97 catalog.
> 
> those in the 96 catalog have these drop outs and i would be amazed if you have such a frame
> 
> ...


You are right on. I didn't look very closely at the catalog picture, and I hadn't even looked at the bike that closely.

The downtube is indeed externally butted and square where it meets the headtube. The rear dropouts are rear facing, but not a nice as the ones in the catalog.

The bike is amazing. Apparently the owner bought the bike just before they moved, had the shop put it in a box, moved, and never took it out of the box again until last week. There are a few scratches on the fork, probably from the spokes of the front wheel rubbing on it while in the box. The seller had lost the top cap to the stem, so that is the only thing not original. The tires are perfect, no dry rot or anything.

There is no date on the BB of the form you mentioned, but the stamping is crude. One number on the right looks like "1246", but I guess it must be "1296", which would make it a '97 model built in December of '96. There is also a "4300 21". I'm guessing the "21" is the size. The seattube is actually 19" from center to the top of the seatpost clamp, but with the sloping top tube, I can believe it is a 21".

I'm attaching a crappy cellphone shot.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*More*

I forgot to add that the rims are actually Matrix Swami.

The undersides of the chainstays have drilled and tapped fittings for a U-brake, or at least that is the only reason I can think of for the underside of the chainstay to be drilled and tapped....


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

honkinunit said:


> The underside of the chainstays has drilled and tapped fittings for a U-brake, or at least that is the only reason I can think of for the underside of the chainstay to be drilled and tapped....


Anti chain suck device.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Thanks*



XR4TI said:


> Anti chain suck device.


I remember the anti-chainsuck plates that clamped onto the chainstays behind the BB, (I used to run one on a Cannondale in the early-mid 90's) but I never saw a bike with fittings for one. It is actually a good idea....

Thanks. I would have never guessed that.

Photo of fittings attached....


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

yes, those are for the ACD










that's indeed a 21" (Large). Klein measured from the top of a virtual horizontal top tube perpendicular down to the bb.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Very nice time capsule!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> You are right on. I didn't look very closely at the catalog picture, and I hadn't even looked at the bike that closely.
> 
> The downtube is indeed externally butted and square where it meets the headtube. The rear dropouts are rear facing, but not a nice as the ones in the catalog.
> 
> ...


huge bike. needs a 110 stem.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Stem*



colker1 said:


> huge bike. needs a 110 stem.


You don't see 135mm stems much anymore, do you? Or 22" flat bars. The riding position is really narrow, because for some reason they put full length grips on the bike, and it has the X-Rays on there.

The bike is going to be my son's townie, and he is going to put on a shorter stem and some riser bars. There goes another totally original time capsule. Sorry.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Pretty bike, love the color. Your son is a lucky boy!

R.


----------



## bmxpuck (Jun 11, 2009)

i just picked up nearly an identical bike, except without the original fork. it is pretty sweet, same green color and everything. i need to put a new fork stem and bars on it, but after that it is going to be one heck of a ride.


----------

